# Soundblasterx g6 direkt Modus mic?!



## Morice02 (5. Oktober 2018)

Guten tag,

Habe mir die im titel genannte soundkarte gekauft,

Im direkt modus funktioniert mein microfon vom headset nicht, ist das normal so?

Ohne direkt modus geht alles ganz normal, würde lieber den direkt modus nutzen wollen 

Wäre cool wenn jemand da was weiß, habe im internet geschaut aber nicht so wirklich schlau draus geworden. 

Danke


----------



## Skaugen (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich probiere das heute Mittag nach der Arbeit mal aus. Benutzt du den Headset-Anschluss oder den extra Mikrofon-Eingang?


----------



## Morice02 (6. Oktober 2018)

Hey danke 

Ich benutze das mmx300 mit dem splitter Kabel, habe aber auch die kombi buchse probiert.

Aber da ging mein mic auch nicht, hab erst gedacht die Soundkarte wäre defekt.  

Aufjedenfall hab ich alles probiert, aber kriege das mic einfach nicht im direkt modus zum laufen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (6. Oktober 2018)

Nö, das ist vollkommen normal. Im direct mode werden auch sämtliche Surroundsimulationen und sonstige klangverfälscher umgangen. Wenn man den direct mode nutzen will hätte man sich den Aufpreis genau so gut sparen und zu nem fx audio dac x6 greifen können.


----------



## Morice02 (6. Oktober 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort, hab nirgends was dazu gefunden.

Ist irgendwie blöd gemacht aber naja finde mich dann damit ab, weil ich ansonsten zu frieden bin.

Zu fx audio dac, hab ein headset und keine Kopfhörer sonst wäre ich den weg gegangen 

Danke 

Schönen tag noch


----------



## DuckDuckStop (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich weiss dass das mmx300 ein Headset ist. Trotzdem bietet die xg6 keinerlei Mehrwert wenn man sie im direct mode verwendet im Vergleich zum dac x6.


----------



## Morice02 (6. Oktober 2018)

Jaa hatte halt das problem das mein Mainboard audio nicht so gut war und brauchte was anderes


----------



## Skaugen (6. Oktober 2018)

Hmmm, bei mir ist das auch so. Sobald ich im Direct Mode bin funktioniert der Mic-Eingang nicht mehr... Da muss ich mal wieder beim Support vorstellig werden...





ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Nö, das ist vollkommen normal. Im direct mode werden auch sämtliche Surroundsimulationen und sonstige klangverfälscher umgangen. Wenn man den direct mode nutzen will hätte man sich den Aufpreis genau so gut sparen und zu nem fx audio dac x6 greifen können.


Hier scheinst du etwas zu verwechseln. Der Direct Mode sollte mit dem Mic-Eingang nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (6. Oktober 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis aber ich verwechsel da nichts. Dass der direct mode den mic in beim x6 deaktiviert hast du eindrucksvoll bewiesen und der Rest war quasi zusatzinfo.

Ob das so deiner Meinung nach so sein sollte oder nicht interessiert niemanden wenn es von creative so umgesetzt wurde.

Aber kannst dich ja an den Support wenden und bitte bitte sagen, vielleicht bringen sie ja ein software Update raus, viel Spaß.


----------



## Morice02 (6. Oktober 2018)

Hab auch mal ein ticket geöffnet 

Aber denke wird sich nicht viel ändern.

Danke skaugen fürs testen


----------



## redfield (18. April 2019)

Gibt's irgendwas neues vom Support? Gerade den G6 angeschlossen und ebenfalls gewundert, warum im Direktmodus kein Mikro funktioniert. Laufen ja eigentlich getrennt voneinander...seltsam.


----------

